# Erfahrungen Funktionsunterwäsche



## murd0c (24. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

teilt mir doch bitte mal eure Erfahrungen, die ihr mit Funktionshemden gemacht habt mit.
Habe vor mir ein gutes (etwas teureres) kurzärmliges und vorzugsweise weißes Funktionsshirt zu kaufen und bin etwas überfragt.

Odlo und Craft soll ja ganz gut sein oder ?

Achja
sowohl Winter- als auch Sommerteuglich sollte es sein...



Bin gespannt

murd0c


----------



## karstb (24. Oktober 2005)

Habe Odlo und finde es gut. Das mitteldicke wärmt etwas mehr als das dünne. dazu sind die dinger superleicht und kommen schon trocken aus der waschmaschine ;-)
Halten schon mehrere Jahre meinem Schweiß stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!mon (24. Oktober 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Das mitteldicke wärmt etwas mehr als das dünne.



Das ist ja schon fast signaturverdächtig! 

Macht so Funktionsunterwäsche eigentlich auch im Sommer Sinn oder zieht ihr sowas hauptsächlich an wenn's draußen kalt ist?


----------



## nitro_x (24. Oktober 2005)

Hab eins von Craft, die funktion ist super....nur der schnitt für die Füße  

An den Armen viel zu eng und Brust Rücken Hüfte viel zu weit.


----------



## Boandl (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

für den Winter kann ich auch das "Mittelwarme" von Odlo empfehlen.
Habe auch Falke und Tchibo   ausprobiert, Odlo ist besser.
Im Sommer trage ich nur eine normale Unterhose.


----------



## Sweeny (25. Oktober 2005)

Servus Murd0c,
ich trage seit einiger Zeit Funktionswäsche von Blackbear.
(Muscle-Shirt, T-Shirt, Shirt Langarm alle mit V-Ausschnitt oder Rundhals desweiteren wenns noch frischer wird (Ganzjahresfahrer) ne lange Unterhose. Die Wäsche gibt es in Weiß und Schwarz. Ich bevorzuge Schwarz (heizt sich schneller auf wenn man mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen abbekommt).
Die Optik ist tadellos - ich ziehe die Shirts auch sehr gerne ohne was drüber an.
Der Sitz/der Schnitt ist sehr körpernah aber nicht beengend, (macht nen geilen Body) das kommt durch die 3D Faser-Webtechnik. Dadurch das sich keine lockeren Stellen zwischen Stoff und Haut bilden ist ein optimaler Feuchtigkeitstransport gegeben - sitzt wie ne 2. Haut. Das Material ist geruchshemmend mit Silbernitrat behandelt. Die Wärmeleistung ist gut, genauso wie die Winddichtigkeit. Es ist immer wieder dieser Aha- und Wohlfühleffekt beim reinschlüpfen...   ;-)
Das beste an diesen Teilen bzw. der Marke ist der Preis, der sich um die 20 bis 35 Euro bewegt...
Klar hat Odlo erstklassige Wäsche - aber auch erstklassige Preise...
Mittlerweile - seit ich Blackbear kenne - sehe ich keine rechtfertigung solche Preise aufzurufen. Und 50% nur für eine Marke abzudrücken ist nicht mein Ding.

Gruß Sweeny
(Stevens X-9)

... hab die Wäsche schon im Deuter... bin jetzt durch den Spessart
nach Lohr und zurück unterwegs...


----------



## Riddick (25. Oktober 2005)

Sweeny schrieb:
			
		

> ich trage seit einiger Zeit Funktionswäsche von Blackbear.


Hab' mir letzte Woche Windstopper-Hose und Jacke von Blackbear geholt - tadellos.    Werd' später gleich mal losziehen und mir die Unterwäsche von denen ansehen. 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit X-Undergear gemacht? Hab' ich neulich beim Stadler entdeckt; sieht interessant aus, allerdings zu äusserst gesalzenen Preisen.   

Riddick


----------



## langlang (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich benutze seit diesem Jahr nur noch BioTex .
Hab ich durch Zufall im Italienurlaub entdeckt, preislich noch o.k. (+/- 20,-EUR), perfekt beim Sport. Ist ein Netzstoff den ich bei + 30° ebenso trage wie bei + 5°, wenns kälter wird kommt noch ein zusätzliches Langarmshirt drüber.
Ich habe leider noch keinen Händler in D gefunden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sweeny (26. Oktober 2005)

... zu meiner Antwort oben:
... Silbernitrat: so`n Blödsinn: es sind Silberionen!
Noch zur Funktionalität der "Black Bear" Funktions-Wäsche:
Die Trocknungszeit auf dem Körper ist in anbetracht der guten 
Wärmeleistung bzw. Materialdicke recht kurz. 
Am Abend bei`m Duschen schnell mit gewaschen ist die Wäsche 
am Morgen wieder trocken. Ich selbst habe die Teile vor kurzem 
auf meiner Alpenüberquerung intensiv getestet 
(München - Verona: 750Km auf der "Via Claudia").

Gruß, Sweeny
(Stevens X9)


----------



## Nordwandclimber (26. Oktober 2005)

hi,

habe Erfahrungen mit Odlo, Craft und Patagonia sowie Four Seasons (Hausmarke von globetrotter) 
Das meiner Meinung nach beste unterhemd ist das Silkweight von Patagonia. Leider auch mit das Teuerste. Trage es beim biken, klettern Skitouren sowie beim Langlauf. Mir kommt nix anderes mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Volker_Essen (26. Oktober 2005)

Wo gibt es bitte Sachen von Blackbear ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (27. Oktober 2005)

Volker_Essen schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es bitte Sachen von Blackbear ?


Entweder bei Globetrotter oder Breuninger. Wenn ich Deinen Nick richtig interpretiere, wäre der nächste Breuninger für Dich ca. 40 km entfernt (Düsseldorf).   

Riddick


----------



## nitro_x (27. Oktober 2005)

Wie ist denn die Qualität von den Black Bear?

Bei Globetrotter schneidet die bei den Bewertungen ja nicht so toll ab?


----------



## Sweeny (27. Oktober 2005)

Servus....
... Nitro X ... is das ne Frage?
wie die Qualität ist liest du oben.
Sicher gibt es bessere Unterwäsche...
aber eben nicht zu diesem Preis...
Und zu diesem Preis bekommst du keine bessere...
Preis/Leistung... komprente? Si?
nicht alles was teuer ist ist auch gut...
...Hochpreispolitik im Marketing....
Hoher Preis - Premium Marke - is halt Geil viel Geld auszugeben...
Das zu haben was sich nur wenige leisten können...
... auch wenn es fast die gleiche Leistung für deutlich weniger Geld gibt...

Gruß, Sweeny


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2005)

T!mon schrieb:
			
		

> Macht so Funktionsunterwäsche eigentlich auch im Sommer Sinn oder zieht ihr sowas hauptsächlich an wenn's draußen kalt ist?


Unter einem Schlabbertrikot auf jeden Fall.



			
				Sweeny schrieb:
			
		

> ... Silbernitrat: so`n Blödsinn: es sind Silberionen!


Naja, Silberionen kann man allein gar nicht kaufen. Die sind immer in einem Salz drin. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass in der Wäsche irgendein Salz eingearbeitet wurde.



			
				Sweeny schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß, Sweeny
> (Stevens X9)


Unterschreibst Du immer mit Deinem Bike?

Ach ja: Ich hab einige Funktions-U-Hemden aus dem Comazo-Fabrikverkauf, zweite Wahl für 2-3 Euro. Grade bei einem Unterhemd ist mir total schnuppe, ob da vielleicht ein Webfehler drin ist. Das Material ist das Gleiche.


----------



## Rabatz (28. Oktober 2005)

tag auch,
gerade im winter scheint mir eine erste schicht, die die feuchtigkeit vom körper wegtransportiert wichtig. am besten kann das *polypropylen* (z.b. löffler x-light oder x-dry). darüber irgend ein thermo-shirt. im sommer fahre ich ohne unterwäsche, weil da ist's ja egal, wenn man nassgeschwitzt ist.

gruss


----------



## Riddick (29. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Ich hab einige Funktions-U-Hemden aus dem Comazo-Fabrikverkauf, zweite Wahl für 2-3 Euro. Grade bei einem Unterhemd ist mir total schnuppe, ob da vielleicht ein Webfehler drin ist. Das Material ist das Gleiche.


Weisst Du, ob's diesen Verkauf bei jeder Verkaufsstelle von Comazo gibt, oder nur beim Hauptsitz?

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umilee (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

seit Jahren quäl ich mich schon mit dem Thema Funktionsunterwäsche rum.
Speziell die Unterhemden haben´s mir angetan.
Was hab ich schon alles ausprobiert, angefangen bei Discounterware
 z.B Aldi ( preisgünstig , aber taugt nicht viel) bis zu sündhaftteuren Markensachen wie Jean Tex etc. 
Bis ich auf Tess stiess ,( wird neuerdings von Salewa vertrieben) Qualtität zum fairen Preis. ( Halbarm Hemd´l kostet beim Einzelhändler 25 ).
Seitdem kauf ich nix anneres mehr.  
Ich trage die zu allen Gelegenheiten, auch im Sommer. Wenn´s sehr heiss iss, trage ich die auch mal solo.

vg umilee


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2005)

Es sind wirklich Silberionen drin (geht auch mit elementarem Silber): Silber(ionen) wrken bakterizid, der Gestank bei Schweiß kommt durch bakterielle Zersetzung und deshalb funzt das (frischer Schweiß richt ja nicht!)

Ich benutze (fast) nur Aldi-Hemden - die sind klasse und billig. Übrigens bei jeder Temperatur mit engen Trikots (di auf keinen Fall von Aldi, sieht ******** aus...)


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst Du, ob's diesen Verkauf bei jeder Verkaufsstelle von Comazo gibt, oder nur beim Hauptsitz?


Also meine sind von der Verkaufsstelle in SHA... Du kannst aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass immer welche da sind. Comazo produziert ja nicht beliebig viel Ausschuss. Das sind dann mehr so Aktionen, wo sie mal ein paar Kisten hinstellen, und dann darf man wühlen. Gibt dann auch U-Hosen oder BHs in XS oder XXL, weiß gar nicht, wer das brauchen kann...

Ich nehme an (weiß es aber nicht), dass die Chancen in Albstadt höher sind. Von Nürnberg extra hinfahren lohnt wohl nicht, aber vielleicht kommst sowieso mal durch. Oder gibts bei Euch inzwischen auch schon eine Verkaufsstelle?


----------



## Sweeny (30. Oktober 2005)

...Supasani - sach ich doch ... Silberionen 
... Carmin - es sind Silberionen...    

Unterschreibe ich immer mit meinem Bike?

Nö - eigentlich nicht. Aber da mich hier keiner kennt
und ich auch nicht so recht weiss ob ich mich besser im Rennrad-Forum oder hier im MTB-Forum rumtreibe, 
soll das so ne Art erster Hinweis auf meine Person sein. Davon abgesehen bin ich stolz ein Cross-Rad zu fahren.
Meine Position irgendwo zwischen diesen Lagern zu radeln macht richtig Spaß... keiner nimmt das Cross-Teil ernst 
(allein diese konsequente Missachtung wenn ich mein Crossrad zu den anderen Rennrädern und MTBs bei bekannten 
Biketreffs da zu stelle - Herrlich) und doch sorgt es immer wieder für Überraschungen bei den anderen Piloten... 
...was mich in meiner Entscheidung für diese Rad-Gattung bestätigt.   
Habe anscheinend (nach kleinen Tuning-Umbauten - hauptsächlich Gewichtsreduktion und - klar - Optik betreffend) 
die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" für mich persönlich gefunden.   

Nur schade das in einiger Zeit, weil viele in genau dieses Segment gewechselt sein werden und es sich entsprechend 
rumsprechen wird, dieser Überraschungseffekt aufgrund des Leistungsspektrums eines Cross-Rad`s ausbleibt...    

Gruß, Sweeny


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2005)

Sweeny schrieb:
			
		

> ... Carmin - es sind Silberionen...


Vielleicht hast meinen Einwand nicht ganz verstanden. Ich bestritt ja gar nicht, dass sich in Verbindung mit Schweiß aus elementarem (!) Silber Ionen bilden. Aber der Hersteller hat nicht ein Kilo Ionen gekauft und die in das Unterhemd reingekippt. Aber gut, das ist jetzt eine kleine chemische Spitzfindigkeit.



			
				Sweeny schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschreibe ich immer mit meinem Bike?
> 
> Nö - eigentlich nicht. Aber da mich hier keiner kennt
> und ich auch nicht so recht weiss ob ich mich besser im Rennrad-Forum oder hier im MTB-Forum rumtreibe,  soll das so ne Art erster Hinweis auf meine Person sein.


Wenn Du so Wert drauf legst, schreibs halt in Dein Profil rein, damits links immer angezeigt wird, ist doch einfacher.

Grüße
carmin
(unter anderem ein altes rostiges Schauff-Trekkingrad)


----------



## Riddick (30. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Von Nürnberg extra hinfahren lohnt wohl nicht, aber vielleicht kommst sowieso mal durch. Oder gibts bei Euch inzwischen auch schon eine Verkaufsstelle?


Nee, in Nürnberg ist (noch) nix; nächste Stelle ist lt. Webseite in Ansbach, wobei da aber keine Adressangabe dabeisteht. Da ich aber desöfteren nach Würzburg muss, werde ich bei der Gelegenheit mal in Rottendorf vorbeischauen.

Riddick


----------



## red dust rider (13. Februar 2006)

hallo, ich fahre mit fox mx trikots. die teile sind extrem dünn man sieht fast hindurch. ich mache mir meiner haut wegen sorgen hab kein bock mir den rücken zu verbrennen, macht in dem fall funtionsunterwäsche sinn wegen sonnenschutz und so? benutze die teile im sommer oder wird es zu warm mit unterwäsche drunter?  danke


----------



## !MoD (14. Februar 2006)

hallo

craft ist eine gute marke!

aber ich trage eigentlich nur billige! und ich finde die sind genauso gut!!

(schau ab und zu mal bei Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo)


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2006)

ich fahre, laufe, wandere und bergsteige nur noch mit Odlo.
Habe vieles ausprobiert. Die Odlo Light Serie ist perfekt für mich. Darüber ziehe ich sowieso je nach Sportart oder Temperatur noch weitere Schichten. Zu dick sollte die Funktionsunterwäsche daher auch nicht sein.
Bei ca. -20° auf > 3000m Höhe ging es mir am Mo. im Zwiebellook mit Odlo als erste Schicht sehr gut.


----------



## madcrow (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

finde auch das die Odlo´s sehr gut sind. Die Funktionsshirts von Aldi und Tschibo die ich habe, sind nicht gerade eine Offenbarung, die von Aldi trocknen sehr schlecht!
Empfehlen kann ich die Shirts von C&A als Kurzarm und ärmelos Version, kosten 15 bzw. 12 Euro, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Sie sitzen gut und trocknen etwas schlechter als die Odlo's, was ich bei den Preisen aber akzeptabel finde. Das lange Wintershirt von C&A ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht zu empfehlen, nicht richtig warm und als Dreingabe trocknet es auch noch schlecht.

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (20. Februar 2006)

Neben dem Material ist bei Funktionswäsche der Schnitt entscheidend. Die Teile sollen möglichst gut anliegen damit der Schweiss gleich vom Stoff aufgenommen wird und sich verteilen kann. Nur so bilden sich keine grossen Falten die bei weniger intensiven Phasen länger feucht bleiben und dann kühlen. Daher ist ein exakter Schnitt und ein elastisches Material von Vorteil.

Mein Favorit sind seit einiger Zeit die Falke Ergonomic Ultra Shirts, die wie eine zweite Haut anliegen, was beim ersten Anprobieren zunächst ungewohnt ist. Allerdings macht die Wäsche jede Bewegung mit und verrutscht praktisch nicht. Auch die Geruchsentwicklung ist vergleichsweise moderat. Ähnlich funktioniert auch die hier schon beschriebene etwas günstigere BlackBear Wäsche, die soweit ich weiss auch unter den Labels Anzoni silverfresh und Tess verkauft wird. Im Vergleich sitzt Falke eher straffer und deren Stoff scheint mir robuster gegenüber Scheuern zu sein.
Ebenfalls zufrieden bin ich seit Jahren mit meinen Wolfskin Warmnup Shirts, die gut sitzen und aus Polartec Powerdry (Polyester) sind. Das Material wird auch von vielen  anderen Herstellern verwendet, zB. Four Seasons bei Globetrottel. Ist nicht ganz dünn, also eher nicht für die heissesten Tage geeignet.
Odlo light und Patagonia Capilene lightweight finde ich recht ähnlich, sollte halt eng anliegen. Patagonia Silkweight taugt zwar als T-Shirt getragen bei heissen Temperaturen, als Unterwäsche finde ich es zu wenig elastisch. Weniger empfehlenswert habe ich die Lifa Polypropylen-Teile von Helly Hansen empfunden, die zwar schnell trocknen aber auch besonders schnell müffeln.

Natürlich trage ich Funktionswäsche sommers wie winters. Im Winter packe ich halt so viele Zwischenlagen drauf wie nötig und wenns im Sommer warm genug ist reicht natürlich das Trikot alleine.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Toffi (20. Februar 2006)

Hi, 
ich denke das ein höherer Preis teilweise gerechtfertigt ist.
ich trage seit nunmehr zehn Jahren vier Unterhemden von Vaude.
Egal ob in den Bergen, auf dem Bike oder im Süden Brasiliens ( oder sonstwo auf Reisen).
Guter Schweißtransport, Geruchsarmut auch ohne diese Silberdingsdas, keine Falten oder Knotenbildung. Bis zu Temperaturen von 35 Grad, trage ich immer ein solches Unterhemd.
Ich kann nur sagen, dies Investition hat sich gelohnt.
Mittlerweile würde ich Odlo testen, da sich bei Vaude nicht sehr viel getan hat und es keine Unterhemden mit Trägern mehr gibt. Die haben nur noch Halbarm oder einen breiten Träger.


----------



## thinkingabout (27. Februar 2006)

Schaut mal beim Motorradladen www.louis.de oder www.hein-gericke.de rein.

Gerade das langarm Funktionsshirt von HG  für 17,90 Euro ist ne wucht. Schon paar mal ausprobiert-einfach genial.


----------



## speeddisko (27. Februar 2006)

thinkingabout schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal beim Motorradladen www.louis.de oder www.hein-gericke.de rein.
> 
> Gerade das langarm Funktionsshirt von HG  für 17,90 Euro ist ne wucht. Schon paar mal ausprobiert-einfach genial.


Jepp... kann ich bestätigen.

Hab mir die lange Unterhose von Louis zugelegt, welche aktuell für 9.95 Euro angeboten wird. Wurde von mir vergangenes Wochenende ausgiebig getestet. Fühlte mich pudelwohl darin. Test absolut bestanden. Für den Preis eine Spitzen-Qualität.


----------



## thinkingabout (28. Februar 2006)

speeddisko schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp... kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> Hab mir die lange Unterhose von Louis zugelegt, welche aktuell für 9.95 Euro angeboten wird. Wurde von mir vergangenes Wochenende ausgiebig getestet. Fühlte mich pudelwohl darin. Test absolut bestanden. Für den Preis eine Spitzen-Qualität.



..hatte für mein Funktionsshirt auch nur 9,99 Euro gezahlt. War für diesen Preis im Internet,allerdings schon vergriffen. Verkäufer schaute nach und meinte dann, daß er mir das Teil dann auch für diesen Preis geben kann....Glück gehabt.


----------



## der Benni (30. April 2006)

ich grab mal das thema aus, da ich auch noch ne frage hab:
ich fahren im sommer im bikepark mit dafety jacket und dann nem trikot drüber, nun schwitzt man unter so nem panzer immer und bis dato hatte ich immer ein baumwoll hemd unter dem panter, denn ich wollte den nicht voll ölen... nun dachte ich evtl., dass es funktionsunterwäsche gibt, die auch unter der jacket arbeitet, so dass man nicht so schwitzt, bzw dieser besser abgeleitet wird oder so 
evtl wisst ihr da was zu


----------



## JDEM (30. April 2006)

Funktionsunterwäsche arbeitet ja nach dem Prinzip, dass sie den Schweiß vom Körper wegleiten soll und ihn an die nächste Schicht weitergibt, d.h. an die safety jacket! Nen Funktionsunterhemd unter ner Schutzjacke ist wesentlich angenehmer und gesünder, da der kalte Schweiß nicht auf der Haut verbleibt und man dann beim downhillen nicht so schnell auskühlt, hol dir einfach mal gute Funktionsunterwäsche und probier es aus!


----------



## der Benni (30. April 2006)

geht da denn dann irgend eine?
oder kannste grade so was gescheites empfehlen, dass ich nicht planlos drauf los muss?


----------



## JDEM (1. Mai 2006)

Bemüh am besten mal die Suchfunktion oder schu dich anderweitig im Netz um, hab schon seit jahren von Odlo welche und die waren immer gut von der Funktion, bin aber nicht informiert ob es da mittlerweile besseres gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (24. November 2006)

Also ich habe mir mal probeweise ein Odlo-Shirt gekauft und hab es nach einem Jahr wieder in die Tonne gehauen !
Die Innenseite war nach relativ kurzer Zeit so komisch aufgefusselt wie bei einem alten Handtuch und das Teil hat sich nur unangenehm auf der Haut angefühlt. War nur am pieken - vor allem, wenn ich anfing zu schwitzen !
Außerdem war es viiiiiiiiel zu kurz !!! Das ging mir bis knapp unter den Bauchnabel-voll shit das Ding !


Hat irgendjemand einen Tip, welches Shirt diese Kriterien besser erfüllt ???


Man sollte so Bodys aus diesem Funktionsmaterial machen - die rutschen dann nicht ausser Büx und ne Unterhose braucht man auch nicht extra. Gibts natürlich nicht !


----------



## dubbel (24. November 2006)

das beste material: patagonia capilene.


----------



## Black Evil (24. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> das beste material: patagonia capilene.



Aus eigener Erfahrung ?? Und was gefällt dir daran so ?


----------



## Bartenwal (25. November 2006)

Hallo,
meine persönliche Wertung:
1) Craft (schön lang geschnitten, trocknet sehr schnell, müffelt wenig)
2) Odlo (älteres Modell, noch ohne Silber, müffelt schnell)
danach lange nichts. Allerdings habe ich Patagonia nicht getestet. 
Ansonsten ausprobiert: Helly Hansen (o.k.), Four Seasons (die grüne Version), Löffler.  

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Bartenwal (25. November 2006)

l


----------



## hotzemott (28. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> das beste material: patagonia capilene.


Keine Zustimmung bei den Capilene-Teilen, wie es sie bisher gab, ausgenommen die Expedition (Stretch) Serie.


Silkweight ist sehr leicht und trocknet sehr schnell, ist aber sehr wenig elastisch. T-Shirt eher geeignet für solo bei heissem Wetter, aber nicht unbedingt fürs Biken.
Lightweight ist wohl am besten als Unterwäsche geeignet, da elastisch und anliegend tragbar. Bei meinem T-Shirt sind aber leider die Nähte recht schnell aufgegangen :-(
Midweight ist etwas dicker, fühlt sich angenehm an, ist aber ebenfalls wenig elastisch und damit eher weniger anliegend. Eignet sich eigentlich eher schon als 2. Lage.
Das Expeditionweight Stretch Shirt ist vom Stoff her ähnlich wie Polartech Powerstretch und sehr angenehm, aber das ist eher 2. Lage für sehr kalte Temperaturen.
Von Silkweight-Midweight war bisher der Müffelfaktor/Tragedauer ziemlich hoch. Die Odlo Light Unterwäsche ohne effect-Behandlung war da aber ähnlich. Wenn ich da an meine Falke Ergonomic Ultra Teile denke schneiden die Sachen von Patagonia hier wirklich schlecht ab. Bedenkt man noch, wie teuer die Patagonia Unterwäsche ist gab es bisher sicher viele bessere Alternativen. Seit Herbst hat Patagonia die verschiedenen Serien überarbeitet und verwendet eine neue biologische Antimüffel-Behandlung namens Gladiator, diese kenne ich aber nicht.

Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (28. November 2006)

kannst du die auch für einen AX empfehlen - übernacht hauptsächlich in Hütten und da kommt duschen für mich nicht in Frage - 5 Euro haben einen an der Waffel ! Kann man das Teil eine Woche tragen ohne 10m gegen den Wind zu stinken ?


----------



## hotzemott (28. November 2006)

Haunert schrieb:


> kannst du die auch für einen AX empfehlen - übernacht hauptsächlich in Hütten und da kommt duschen für mich nicht in Frage - 5 Euro haben einen an der Waffel ! Kann man das Teil eine Woche tragen ohne 10m gegen den Wind zu stinken ?


Was oder wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## xbeam (28. November 2006)

Ich fahr ausschließlich mit Funktionsunterhemd. Egal ob beim AX im Sommer und 35 Grad oder erst recht jetzt im Herbst/Winter.

Die Bandbreite an Herstellern und Preisen ist mittlerweile ja enorm. Ein Odlo Shirt ist bei mir schon 10 Jahre im Einsatz. Da ist der Müffel-Faktor aber halt noch höher gegenüber den "versilberten" neueren Produkten.

Die SUFU führte mich auch zu biehler-sportswear.de und trikotboerse24. Ich denke, die Produkte teste ich mal. Bei den preiswerteren Produkten fällt es einem halt auch leichter sich mal auf einen Test einzulassen. Zahlt man über 50 Euros, muss man ja doch schon schlucken.

Mein Fazit: Funktionsunterhemd immer, Produkt muss man testen.


----------



## DOPI (29. November 2006)

Hi,
 ich fahre auch immer "mit" und zwar von Schiesser.
Nein kein feinripp, sonder FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche.
Hab auch schon einiges ausprobiert, Wolfskin, Odlo, Vaude,
Ich schwitze ziemlich schnell und viel, aber die Dinger sind fast immer trocken.
Gibts in drei StÃ¤rken,sind figurbetont und lang, ca. 25â¬ im Kaufhaus.
Sind meine absoluten Favoriten.


----------



## Splash (29. November 2006)

DOPI schrieb:


> ich fahre auch immer "mit" und zwar von Schiesser.
> Nein kein feinripp, sonder Funktionsunterwäsche.



Ist bisher auch mein Favorit, bzw finde ich rein subjektiv am besten. Habe mir diesen Sommer auf diesen Fred hin auch mal Odlo zugelegt, aber die kommen bei weitem nicht an Schiesser ran, wie ich im Nachhinein feststellen muss.


----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2006)

DOPI schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre auch immer "mit" und zwar von Schiesser.
> Nein kein feinripp, sonder Funktionsunterwäsche.
> Hab auch schon einiges ausprobiert, Wolfskin, Odlo, Vaude,
> ...



Die Funktionsunterwäsche von Schiesser hat doch auch einen relativ hohen Baumwoll-Anteil (glaube 40%) drin,was bei "normaler" Funktionsunterwäsche eigendlich nicht der Fall ist. Hab auch schon damit geliebäugelt, aber weil doch immer alle sagen "bloß keine Baumwolle" war ich da etwas skeptisch. Doch nun werd ich mir die Schiesser-Teile mal näher ansehen.
Sind die denn wiklich lang genug ?


----------



## Splash (29. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Die Funktionsunterwäsche von Schiesser hat doch auch einen relativ hohen Baumwoll-Anteil (glaube 40%) drin,was bei "normaler" Funktionsunterwäsche eigendlich nicht der Fall ist. Hab auch schon damit geliebäugelt, aber weil doch immer alle sagen "bloß keine Baumwolle" war ich da etwas skeptisch. Doch nun werd ich mir die Schiesser-Teile mal näher ansehen.
> Sind die denn wiklich lang genug ?



Ich hab bei mir oben grad mal nachgeschaut und die hat 60%, zumindest die, die ich da oben habe. subjektiv komme ich damit aber wirklich besser parat, als mit Andern und zudem fühlt die sich auch angenehmer an. Von der Länge her ist die auch wirklich lang genug.


----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2006)

Also da ich ohnehin jemand bin der Kunstfaserklamotten nicht so gern hat,wären die Schiesser-Teile natürlich ´ne Alternative für mich.
Dem Vorteil von Funktionskleidung bin ich übrigens die Tage gewahr geworden,als ich mal wieder mit meinem 100%Cotton-T-shirt unter meiner Softshell-Jacke unterwegs war. Nach längerem Fahren wurde das Shirt so nass, dass ich ein richtig "klatschiges" Gefühl auf der Haut hatte ! Ekelig - grad bei dem kalten Wetter !
Am nächsten Tag hab ich mir ein altes Kunstfaser-Shirt druntergezogen und hatte auf der ganzen Tour ein viel angenehmeres Gefühl.


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also da ich ohnehin jemand bin der Kunstfaserklamotten nicht so gern hat
> ...
> Am nächsten Tag hab ich mir ein altes Kunstfaser-Shirt druntergezogen und hatte auf der ganzen Tour ein viel angenehmeres Gefühl.



bin ich der einzige, der hier den widerspruch sieht?


----------



## hotzemott (29. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der hier den widerspruch sieht?


Nee, gibt noch mehr, die 'schon' wach sind  

Neben der Funktionsunterwäsche aus Kunstfaser gibts ja auch wieder vermehrt solche aus Wolle oder mit Wollanteil, falls jemand keine Kunstfaser mag. In verschiedenen Dicken beispielsweise von Icebreaker. Hier ist die Müffeltendenz auf alle Fälle vergleichsweise niedrig. Sind aber auch keine Schnäppchen.

Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2006)

...ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr genau wisst, wie ich dass gemeint habe.

Also es ist mittlerweile scheinbar echt egal über welches Thema man sich hier unterhält - irgendwann kommen immer diese dämlichen Bemerkungen !
Hochmut ist die schlimmste der 7 Todsünden.


----------



## polo (29. November 2006)

ich hab's nicht verstanden.


----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2006)

polo schrieb:


> ich hab's nicht verstanden.



wundert mich insbesondere bei dir ! 

Aber ich weiß, worauf dass hier hinauslaufen wird - deshalb lasse ich es !

Leute ! Wir unterhalten uns hier über Unterwäsche !! Macht doch einen neuen Threat auf : " Ich will Streitgespräche führen "


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hochmut ist die schlimmste der 7 Todsünden.


nummer 7 ist Acedia: Trägheit des Herzens und des Geistes. also bitte beim erklären etwas mehr mühe geben.

und mir ist ganz und gar nicht klar, wieso du ein angenehmeres gefühl weniger gern hast. 
hat das was zu tun mit dem wollenem büsserhemd, askese und flagellantismus im weitesten sinne?


----------



## Black Evil (29. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> nummer 7 ist Acedia: Trägheit des Herzens und des Geistes. also bitte beim erklären etwas mehr mühe geben.
> 
> und mir ist ganz und gar nicht klar, wieso du ein angenehmeres gefühl weniger gern hast.
> hat das was zu tun mit dem wollenem büsserhemd, askese und flagellantismus im weitesten sinne?



Ich habe doch garnichts von Nummer 7 geschrieben !!!!! Was is hier eigendlich los ??


----------



## beuze1 (29. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> ...ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr genau wisst, wie ich dass gemeint habe.
> 
> Also es ist mittlerweile scheinbar echt egal über welches Thema man sich hier unterhält - irgendwann kommen immer diese dämlichen Bemerkungen !
> Hochmut ist die schlimmste der 7 Todsünden.



   
meine Worte


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich habe doch garnichts von Nummer 7 geschrieben !!!!!


eben: du bezichtigst andere des hochmutes, begehst aber selbst eine nicht minder schlimme todsünde. 
nämlich nr. 7. 
daher mein hinweis. 



Black Evil schrieb:


> Was is hier eigendlich los ??


vor lauter offtopic-ausrufezeichen kommst du nicht dazu zu erklären, was dich jetzt an dem funktionszeug stört.


----------



## hotzemott (29. November 2006)

Immer locker bleiben Junx!

Noch mehr Funktionsunterwäsche für Naturfaserliebhaber gibts von ortovox und neuerdings von Patagonia. Wolle hat schon funktioniert als Kunstfasern noch nicht so verbreitet waren. Auch die Radtrikots waren früher nicht aus Baumwolle sondern aus Wolle.

Hotzemott


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2006)

wolle à la icebreaker, patagonia etc. ist gut, wenn ich gemütlich wandere o.ä., aber beim beiken und anderen schweisstreibenden angelegenheiten ist das zeug doch überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (29. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> wolle à la icebreaker, patagonia etc. ist gut, wenn ich gemütlich wandere o.ä., aber beim beiken und anderen schweisstreibenden angelegenheiten ist das zeug doch überfordert.


Eigene Erfahrung oder denkst du das mal so?

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der neuen Funktionsunterwäsche aus Merinowolle. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich auch Skiunterwäsche mit hohem Wollanteil.  Bei kalten Temperaturen hat das funktioniert, aber ich würd dir recht geben, dass diese Wäsche nicht für sehr schweisstreibende Aktivitäten geeignet war. Bei den jetzigen Teilen handelt es sich aber um feine Merinowolle und teilweise sehr dünne Stoffe. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das gar nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2006)

eigene erfahrung und inoffizielle auskunft vom anbieter. 
du wirst nass. 
zwar besser als baumwolle aber kein vergleich mit polymolli.


----------



## DOPI (29. November 2006)

Sorry, aber meine Shirts sind -ich hab extra nachgesehen- aus 
100% Polypropylen.
Und lang genug auf jeden Fall.
Wenn da Baumwolle mit drin wäre hätte ich sie mir garnicht erst gekauft.
Baumwolle is ok-aber nicht beim Sport.


----------



## Phantom Lord (29. November 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit X-Undergear gemacht? Hab' ich neulich beim Stadler entdeckt; sieht interessant aus, allerdings zu äusserst gesalzenen Preisen.
> 
> Riddick



Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht, konnte aber das herausfinden. Test
Bei terrific sind mir die Sachen von X-undergear aufgefallen, gehalten hab ichs für Marketingblabla aber jetzt bin ich gewollt das zu Kaufen.


----------



## dubbel (29. November 2006)

featuritis.


----------



## sprudel (29. November 2006)

marketing hat funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom Lord (29. November 2006)

Noch nicht ganz, erstmal muß ich das Kaufen und das ist noch nicht geschehen.

und die Tests?


----------



## polo (29. November 2006)

wenn ich's richtig sehe, ist da ein verweis auf 1 test, und zwar im frz. magazin "trek". der ist aber nicht einsehbar: http://www.trekmag.com/affichage_savoir.asp?id=4206&num_mag=65


----------



## Jako (29. November 2006)

Für mich ist das einzig Wahre ICEBREAKER  wer diese Wäsche mal getragen hat möchte nichts anderes mehr. Wenn "Mann" will kann man es auch mal mehrer Tage anziehen ohne das man stinkt wie ein Elch. Der Schnitt ist perfekt und das Tragegefühl unbeschreiblich. Der Abtransport der Feuchtigkeit funktioniert unglaublich gut, man hat nie das Gefühl nass zu sein und die Wolle trocknet sehr schnell. Unbedingt mal ausprobieren !!! Gruß Jako


----------



## Phantom Lord (29. November 2006)

polo schrieb:


> wenn ich's richtig sehe, ist da ein verweis auf 1 test, und zwar im frz. magazin "trek". der ist aber nicht einsehbar: http://www.trekmag.com/affichage_savoir.asp?id=4206&num_mag=65



Stimmt! Das einzig brauchbare an Statements, die ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab, ist das hier. fit1


----------



## polo (29. November 2006)

hier ist auch noch was: http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/wollunterwaesche.108863.htm
weil ich eh stinke, bleibe ich bei meinem bisherigen kram.


----------



## downgrade (2. Dezember 2006)

Hm, hab jetzt diesen langen Thread gelesen und bin verblüfft: Niemand scheint Unterwäsche von Brynje zu tragen! Meine ersten Teile habe ich vor einigen Jahren bei Radsportbekleidung Schneider in Köln gekauft und ich bin immer noch begeistert. Trocknet unglaublich schnell und hält gut warm, auch mehrere Lagen übereinander sind möglich, alles aber nur für den Oberkörper, da die Wabenstruktur des Materials an den Beinen stark scheuern würde ;-(
Brynje ist eine norwegische Firma, die aus dem Bereich Skilanglauf kommt, sie stellen auch Mützen u.ä. her, was ich auch benutze.
Ich muß dazusagen, daß ich stark schwitze  _und_ große Probleme mit der Lendewirbelsäule habe, ich bin also sehr darauf angewiesen, dass es gut wärmt und gut trocknet! Und das tut das Material von Brynje, der Stoff heißt Meraklon.
Ich habe auch andere Marken getestet, Odlo z.B. und auch NoNames von Tchibo und Aldi, deshalb benutze ich an den Beinen Odlo.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2006)

hält brynje auch warm?
ich kenne davon nur das ärmellose unterhemd für im sommer.
-> geil, weils kühl hält.


----------



## Riddick (5. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Ach ja: Ich hab einige Funktions-U-Hemden aus dem Comazo-Fabrikverkauf, zweite Wahl für 2-3 Euro. Grade bei einem Unterhemd ist mir total schnuppe, ob da vielleicht ein Webfehler drin ist. Das Material ist das Gleiche.


Nachdem es mittlerweile auch bei uns 'nen Comazo-Fabrikverkauf gibt (nähe Stadler in Fürth), hab' ich mir Samstag mal ein langärmliges Unterhemd gekauft (6,95  statt 13,95 ). Ein richtiges Statement zur Funktionalität kann ich noch nicht abgeben, da ich erst ein paar längere Touren damit hinter mich bringen will, aber zur Passform kann ich was berichten: die ist m.E. eher bescheiden. 

Wenn das Shirt am Körper relativ eng anliegt (Größe L bei 1,75 m), sind die Ärmel zu kurz; passen die Ärmel, ist das Unterhemd viel zu weit.   Ich hatte auch ein Shirt in M anprobiert, das wirklich eng saß, aber da reichte mir der Ärmel gerade mal bis zur Mitte des Unterarms.  Wenn überhaupt, werde ich mir wohl nur noch kurzärmlige Unterhemden von denen kaufen.


----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2006)

Das stimmt. Habe nämlich auch erst seit neuestem mal ein langärmeliges von denen, und da finde ich die Ärmel auch etwas kurz. Wobei mich das nicht unbedingt stört, denn ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals an den Unterarmen gefroren zu haben.


----------



## cpetit (5. Dezember 2006)

Habe mir gestern welche von Craft gekauft. Gibt es zur Zeit bei Hein Gericke für 24 Euro. Bin mal gespannt wie sie sind. Habe mir vor etwa 12 Monate zwei von Tschibo in Kurz-Arm gekauft. Bin zufrieden mit diesen. Leider sind aber zwei zu wenig und deshalb gab es gestern zwei neue zusätzlich für den Winter. Werde morgen erst zum testen kommen. Dann gibt es mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (6. Dezember 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wobei mich das nicht unbedingt stört, denn ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals an den Unterarmen gefroren zu haben.


Trotzdem wär's schön, wenn man vernünftig sitzende Klamotten bekäme.  Außerdem sieht's ziemlich dämlich aus, wenn man mal keine Jacke anhat (z.B. bei Einkehr). 
Ich kauf mir ja auch keine 7/8-Hosen, nur weil's mich z.B. an den Schienbeinen so wenig friert.


----------



## carmin (6. Dezember 2006)

Andererseits erhältst Du in diesem Forum auch nur *Tips* -- Deine Klamotten musst Du Dir schon eigenverantwortlich aussuchen. Ich könnte es niemals verantworten, wenn Dich Deine Bikekumpels bei der Einkehr auslachen, weil Dein U-Hemd nur 7/8-Ärmel hat


----------



## MTBFan21 (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich lege großen Wert auf hochwertige Funktionsunterwäsche. Ich hatte mal sehr billige und diese war sehr unangenehm auf der Haut. Nun kaufe ich immer Funktionsunterwäsche von Falke. Bin sehr zufrieden und die Funktionsunterwäsche fühlt sich auch auf der Haut sehr angenehm an.

Vielleicht konnte euch meine Empfehlung ja helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MTBFan21


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. Januar 2013)

dir ist schon aufgefallen das der beitrag gut 7 jahre alt ist?


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2013)

Aber nobel, sich dafür extra zu registrieren ...


----------



## Stressi25 (5. Januar 2013)

Dann lassen wir es wieder aufleben wenn sich einer schon Mühe macht  
Hab mir jetzt Odlo Evo Warm geholt und bin zufrieden.
Auf geht's es ist wieder Eröffnet


----------



## Zischerl1971 (5. Januar 2013)

Hatte bisher immer Funktionsunterwäsche von UA oder Nike - kühlend fürs Fitnessstudio oder wärmend fürs Wandern. Jetzt kommt mal Merino ins Haus, mal sehen, wie sich das so schlägt...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flametop (5. Januar 2013)

die bekannten markenhersteller geben sich mmn alle nicht viel. odlo, craft, falke, icebreaker usw...


----------



## Splash (5. Januar 2013)

Sehe ich auch so - habe mittlerweile eine Mischung aus Odlo, Craft, Mammut und Falke im Einsatz und so wirklich viel tut sich da nicht. Etwas aus Merino wollte ich aber mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (5. Januar 2013)

ich sach nur Decathlon. Seit ein paar Jahren hauptsächlich diese, weil P/L-V unschlagbar und sie tragen sich sehr angenehm. Ok, jetzt war mal ein Odlo neck zip mit dabei


----------



## flametop (5. Januar 2013)

löffler ist übrigens auch SEHR gut.


----------



## maprie (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir heute bei Decathlon ein langes Merino-Unterhemd mit Reißverschluss der Marke Quechua gekauft, zu finden in der Wanderabteilung. Nach dem ersten Waschen ist das ganze Hemd total verzogen, obwohl es für Maschinenwäsche geeignet ist und ich sogar mit der Hand gewaschen habe. Das werde ich auf alle Fälle reklamieren, normal kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## flametop (5. Januar 2013)

wollhemden sollte man nach dem waschen nicht auf"hängen", da sie sich sonst verziehen können.


----------



## maprie (5. Januar 2013)

Es hängt nicht sondern liegt auf dem Wäschetrockner. Beim hinlegen habe ich den Verzug bemerkt.


----------



## flametop (5. Januar 2013)

na dann investier nächstes mal etwas mehr und kaufe dir zb icebreaker. meine ib shirts sind schon mehrere jahre alt und sehen aus wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Januar 2013)

bei wollsachen ist es sinvoll auf nen gewissen kunststoff anteil zu achten der sorgt dafür das die wolle besser zusammenhält und sich eben nicht verzieht.

ich kauf zeug immer mit ca ~10-20% kunststoff anteil.


----------

